# Strange things happen



## Blogwitch (May 16, 2010)

A few days ago, my 93 years young mother passed from us, quietly, in her sleep.

The following day, after a few hours of trying, I managed to contact my brother to inform him of the news. He was on holiday in another part of the UK.

I hadn't seen or spoken to my elder brother for more years than I care to remember. We had just drifted apart from each other.

He called to my home yesterday to discuss the arrangements that had been made, it was good to be in contact again.

He had thoughtfully brought me a gift for my birthday, which is today.



This is where the strange bit comes in.


About an hour ago, I opened my gift that he had given me, and he had no way of knowing my likes and dislikes over the past years.


But just look what it was.













My heroes


Bogs


----------



## arnoldb (May 16, 2010)

;D ;D - Strange things does happen!

Happy Birthday Bogs ;D

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## Maryak (May 16, 2010)

John,

Condolences on the loss of your mother.

Good that you and your brother are re-united. 

Happy Birthday and many more to follow, :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## bentprop (May 16, 2010)

John,condolences on the loss of your mum,but she did well.
Isn't that a strange co-incidence,unless of course your brother is a closet engine builder,and sneaks a regular peek at the forum ;D.
I would love to have a full size Austin A35 van like the anti-pesto van,but I guess I'll have to make do with a model.There aren't any in nz afaik,only a few A30 vans.


----------



## tel (May 16, 2010)

Condolences from me as well Boggy - and happy birthday for today.

I thought your brother was on a pretty safe bet with W&G - they're everyone's heroes.


----------



## metalmuncher (May 16, 2010)

Condolences to you Bogs not an easy time to get though, happy birthday for today. W&G are my heros too, can never tire of watching their adventures.


----------



## steamer (May 16, 2010)

Condolences from me too Bogs ....And a very happy birthday!

Dave


----------



## minerva (May 16, 2010)

John,
my thoughts are with you at what must be a stressful time
Many happy returns of the day (21 again) and may there be many more!
from another post I can identify with the diabetes bit after being diagnosed some three years ago,
Kindest Regards
TerryT


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 16, 2010)

Happy birthday bogs and a great gift. It great to open that package and break out in a smile . And great that your mother lived long and passed without suffering. 
My condolences though always a sad day when Mumm is no longer with you . 
God bless bog may he keep you well into your nineties as well. Take care of that new older brother. 
Tin


----------



## SAM in LA (May 16, 2010)

Bogs,

Happy Birthday. May you live long and prosper.

Sorry to hear your Mother passed. Perhaps knowing that she now is with "Our Father" will bring a bit of comfort to you and your family.

Kind Regards,

SAM


----------



## chuck foster (May 16, 2010)

john i am very sorry to hear about your mother, but 93 years ....... wow..........i bet she seen allot of interesting changes in this world.

congrats on hooking up with your brother..........family is very important.

and heres to many more birthdays *beer*

chuck


----------



## 90LX_Notch (May 16, 2010)

John,

My deepest sympathy on your loss.

On the flip side, happy birthday.

Bob


----------



## John Rudd (May 16, 2010)

Condolences on the loss of a family member, it is a difficult time I know, I lost my younger brother very suddenly, not under the best of circumstances..

Happy Birthday for today, enjoy! Strange isnt it how a close one can select a gift appropriate for the occasion...


----------



## ironman (May 16, 2010)

My condolence of your Mother Bogs. Also Happy Birthday to you. Me being of the senior category with 1 kidney gone, heart attack with double bypass and 11 years a diabetic, I like to keep busy with model engine building. Here is hoping many more builds/projects from Bogs for years to come. Again best Birthday wishes to you. Ironman


----------



## bearcar1 (May 16, 2010)

Happy B'day Bogs (you old fart) ;D and may God rest your Mother's eyes :bow: She was and is still speaking to you and your brother. She knew, like most Mothers know 'things', that it was time for her to leave but wanted you and your brother to be together again. That is how things in life work if we just step back and allow ourselves to listen and hear. A great set of mugs I know you will enjoy. Best regards on your special day, cheers Mom!

BC1
Jim


----------



## Blogwitch (May 16, 2010)

Many thanks gents for the condolences and birthday wishes, it is much appreciated.

This was in fact the only gift I received, because I had told everyone I know that I have all I want in life, and to save their money for their own enjoyment, and the buggers took me up on it, serves me right.

Just joking of course. 

But wait until next year, they won't get away with it twice.

I can't sleep at night, and it took great strength and will power not to open it until a more civilised hour. But when I did, I just had to share my experience with my distant 'relatives', you lot.

Many thanks again.

Now free bus pass, and I think, medication Bogs.

Someone from the UK will have to explain that.


----------



## crankshafter (May 16, 2010)

Hi John
Sorry for the loss of your mother.
Good to see you have found your brother after so many years.

And a happy birthday.

Best regards
Crankshafter


----------



## fcheslop (May 16, 2010)

Condolences to your family. Best wishes for the future
regards Frazer


----------



## John S (May 16, 2010)

What you doing with yer old mug ?

John S.


----------



## Deanofid (May 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss, John. God bless and keep your mother.
Glad you got to hear from your brother, though, and such a fun gift!
Through the tears, come a smile.

Best regards,

Dean


----------



## rake60 (May 16, 2010)

My condolences John.

Happy Birthday as well!

Rick


----------



## ozzie46 (May 16, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.

  Happy Birthday John. Many more.

 Ron


----------



## Twmaster (May 16, 2010)

John, my deepest condolences and best wishes. Nifty set of mugs.


----------



## lordedmond (May 17, 2010)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> Now free bus pass, and I think, medication Bogs.
> 
> Someone from the UK will have to explain that.



Sorry for your loss 

Happy birthday , long may yer lum reek 

as to the bus pass and medication 

dont forget your £255 winter fuel payment ;D


Stuart


----------



## Blogwitch (May 17, 2010)

Many thanks again gents.

I had forgotten about the winter heating payment, that will keep the shop nice and cosy during the winter months.


John


----------



## pabird (May 18, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss John. Hope you and your brother can keep in touch, in the end family is all that matters.

                                                                          Al


----------



## Paolo (May 18, 2010)

I'm sorry for loss of your mother..Bogs...Condolences.
Good that you and your brother are reunited. 
Best regards
Paolo


----------



## dsquire (May 20, 2010)

John

Sorry to hear of your Mums passing. Condolences and glad that she didn't suffer. Also, a belated Happy Birthday. Don't dread having birthday's John as they say that people that have more birthday's live longer. Don't know what to think about the mugs John. I am sure that every time you use them you will think of your Mum and Brother.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Blogwitch (May 22, 2010)

Many thanks to all for your condolences and well wishes.

Things didn't quite work out as expected.

Mum was put to rest yesterday morning.

My brother and his family turned up, but only really acknowledged myself and family, most others just got nods, a few more didn't even get that.

After it was all over, he went merrily on his way, saying goodbye to almost no-one. So really, all my efforts to get the family reunited amounted to nothing, and I suppose the next time I hear about him is when someone calls to tell me he has departed this world. 

Family feuds sure die hard. All for the sake of a few heated words between my sister and himself many many years ago. Mind you, I can be the same if someone says the wrong things to me. I suppose we are just a stubborn family through and through.

All I can say now is 'It is his loss, not ours', I tried the hardest I could.

At least I have my mugs to remember him by.

I now hope this really bad year, plus a bit, is finally over for us, and we can get back to doing something with our lives.


Bogs


----------



## crankshafter (May 22, 2010)

John
Sorry to hear.
"All I can say now is 'It is his loss, not ours', I tried the hardest I could."

As we say here in Norway: The doorstep mile is hard to walk.
Take care of your self.
Best
CS


----------

